# Tips on watching scary movies?



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

If you imagine the actors having to do multiple takes for most scenes, the director there giving directions etc. it makes it less 'real' and so lessens the scare factor. Or have a drunk friend there making comments every two minutes (you can't get immersed that way). If it plays on your mind after, rationalise it by thinking about the location of the film and the reason why the horror happened. For example, the Orphanage by Del Toro disturbed me greatly, but afterwards I reassured myself it happened in Spain in an old orphanage and there was a good reason for the haunting, so it was highly unlikely to happen in my house in England.

Or you could take an ipod and listen to music through the whole thing, maybe take a book too.


----------



## chicklit (Feb 28, 2014)

i'm drunk and we're watching grave encounters and its fucking hilarious


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

chicklit said:


> i'm drunk and we're watching grave encounters and its fucking hilarious


And if you get drunk enough, you won't remember it!


----------



## chicklit (Feb 28, 2014)

FakeLefty said:


> And if you get drunk enough, you won't remember it!


 lol i dont even know whats going on hahah its fantstaic


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

chicklit said:


> lol i dont even know whats going on hahah its fantstaic


Lol at this point you can't even type 'fantastic' correctly. 

When you wake up in the morning, let me know how much you actually remember.


----------



## chicklit (Feb 28, 2014)

FakeLefty said:


> Lol at this point you can't even type 'fantastic' correctly.
> 
> When you wake up in the morning, let me know how much you actually remember.


I don't remember anything plot-wise, to be honest. 

... and actually not that much at all, but at least I'm not having any nightmares.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

chicklit said:


> I don't remember anything plot-wise, to be honest.
> 
> ... and actually not that much at all, but at least I'm not having any nightmares.



Gurl u were drank XD


----------



## chicklit (Feb 28, 2014)

FakeLefty said:


> Gurl u were drank XD


Don't get the wrong impression of me now! :laughing:

I usually don't drink that much, but every time I sobered up a bit my brain was like "fuck, we're going to watch a horror movie." and then I got scared and started drinking again. :sad:


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

chicklit said:


> Don't get the wrong impression of me now! :laughing:
> 
> I usually don't drink that much, but every time I sobered up a bit my brain was like "fuck, we're going to watch a horror movie." and then I got scared and started drinking again. :sad:







:tongue:


----------



## chicklit (Feb 28, 2014)

FakeLefty said:


> :tongue:


eww noo :frustrating:






But man, have you watched Grave Encounters before? I'm glad I don't remember _that_ much - https://www.google.de/search?q=grav...Tk4QTyzoHoBA&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=643 .


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

chicklit said:


> eww noo :frustrating:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm... I should watch it. Seems more interesting than The Conjuring.


----------



## chicklit (Feb 28, 2014)

FakeLefty said:


> Hmmm... I should watch it. Seems more interesting than The Conjuring.


Watch it and tell me what happend. :tongue: (got really bad reviews, though.)


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

chicklit said:


> Watch and tell me what happend. :tongue: (it has really bad reviews, though.)


Bad reviews? Huh, it may not be good enough for my fine tastes.

:tongue:


----------

